# AVN TECH



## A1cool (8 May 2012)

Are there any AVN TECH applicants waiting for a call?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2012)

Probably.  Check here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html


----------



## A1cool (12 May 2012)

I searched back to early 2011 posts but looks like only few people. 
How often would they do selections once the trade opened. I was told by my RC there are 45 national wide positions got opened this april2012. Do they just to one selection or few selections once in every three months?
Trad is still open and accepting applications. Does that mean they dont have enough people with good score on the merit list from last year?
I haven't got answers from my RC for these questions.


----------



## Trick (13 May 2012)

There's also a 2012 applicant Facebook group if you want to ask there: http://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/409046965792468/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## A1cool (14 May 2012)

Thanks


----------



## dennmu (14 Aug 2012)

I was just enrolled a week ago, for AVN. I have been waiting for a year and a half. There where only 10 positions on a national level last year. I was lucky and have been on the merit list since then. Be patient, the last time I checked there were 55 positions available this year, the selction date is set for November 26 th.

Dennmu


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Aug 2012)

73 according to the Intake Plan (not accounting for those already filled, of course).


----------



## koony_67 (31 Aug 2012)

I re applied this year for AVN did my CFAT in 2010 waiting for medical and interview.. i was told by North bay the trade was ""limited" to those already passed the CFAT. If they are still process people and some already accepted with one selection date.. does that mean they didn't have enough people on merit and not enough applicants in April?


----------



## PeterL (24 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I'm waiting for a target interview for the trade since I did my CFAT in August 2012, no response yet but they were calling around checking my references.

There was some screw-up and they scrambled my trade choices so I had to clear that. No answer since.


----------

